# Dehydrator + chicken/duck necks



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Before you get too involved with this you should research the problem with thyroid hormones (hyperthyroidism) from duck and chicken necks. They probably should be a rare not a daily treat. 

Here is one article:





Raw Diets and Hyperthyroidism in Dogs | PetMD


Hyperthyroidism is extremely rare in dogs. It is typically associated with aggressive thyroid tumors that produce large amounts of thyroid hormone. The only other known cause is the ingestion of thyroid hormone from other sources. In each of the last three years, a research study has documented...



www.petmd.com


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Skylar's right. But also I would caution that dehydrated bones can be dangerous in the same way that cooked poultry bones can be. Dehydrating removes the moisture and makes the bones brittle, which could result in danger to the digestive tract as they are passed. I know they do offer these dehydrated treats in stores, but it is not something I would risk. Raw chicken or duck necks are much safer than the dehydrated ones and are just as good (maybe better?) for dental health. Good safe alternatives (if you want to stick to dehydrated stuff) would be beef/lamb trachea or cow/lamb ears.


----------



## JDn4G (Jul 26, 2019)

Rare treat as in.. once a week? (Currently I give one to her once a week-ish). 

I did hear that- dehydration makes bones brittle, but I heard both sides- one says it makes it brittle due to the heat, the other says no it only pulls out the moisture and keeps the bone as if raw. And from what I see (when Daisy chews the store bought ones) it doesn't look to be splintering.. should I gently take a hammer to the duck neck bone to see? (she always leaves 2- 3 neck bones behind to chew later/I think she gets tired from all that chewing). 

I did consider trachea before, but the times I bought it in store... the local pet store I supported at the time- only sold trachea in a ($30) mixed bag of other treats.. as in only 3- 4 pieces mixed in with a couple other stuff (totally not worth it). That she liked, but I only wanted the trachea.. So I bought a bag of just tracheas online- she didn't seem interested in them at all! (super disappointed, is there a way to get her interested in it again? Could it be the bag/tracheas were too old? Or too big for her tiny mouth?). Not sure, but my local store didn't supply that mixed bag again.. (and then they closed & moved). My only other choice (besides buying online- shipping can be painful!) is the big stores like petco. As for how much do I trust/want to support them.. mmmmm...you know?

Due to current conflicting household opinions/issues- I cannot give raw bones at the moment. Cow/lamb ears... just.. kind of make me sad... I'd rather not...

But I also try to regularly brush her teeth! This is more of a treat/bonus on helping to keep her teeth clean while also being good for her. And thanks for your responses!


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

You can try stuffing or coating the inside of the trachea with something yummy like canned food or some yogurt and peanut butter. You could also try cutting them into smaller pieces to see if the size is an issue (might also be easier to fill this way).


----------



## JDn4G (Jul 26, 2019)

VanessaC said:


> You can try stuffing or coating the inside of the trachea with something yummy like canned food or some yogurt and peanut butter. You could also try cutting them into smaller pieces to see if the size is an issue (might also be easier to fill this way).


Good idea! But... I feel like this is similar to stuffing a kong. And she hates it. Refuses to chew that thing since day 1 (I bought several different ones for her when I first got her at 3 months old, 4 1/2 years later.. and it still looks like new). And I stuffed it with food, treats, peanut butter.. she would just lick the hole where you stuffed the treats/food in to. No chewing. But I'm totally willing to try.


----------



## VanessaC (Feb 24, 2020)

My boy is the same. The only thing that really encourages him to chew is the new puppy... whatever she has in her mouth, he needs one too. It’s been great for his dental health 😉


----------



## JDn4G (Jul 26, 2019)

VanessaC said:


> My boy is the same. The only thing that really encourages him to chew is the new puppy... whatever she has in her mouth, he needs one too. It’s been great for his dental health 😉


🤣 yesssssssss!!!! Daisy can be soooo picky, but whenever we have a guest dog over.. BAM. Eaten. Gone. No problem. 🐶 I knew it, it's settled, we need another puppy. 😋


----------

